# Beginner videos



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Does anybody k ow of a good source of beginner videos, a bit more specific than just search YouTube lol ? I appreciate their are some great how-to's on here but sometimes a video can really help.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Espresso? Brewed Coffee ? Steaming milk ?

All of the above ?


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Espresso? Brewed Coffee ? Steaming milk ?
> 
> All of the above ?


All of the above, I am Coming from scratch so all help and hints are gratefully received currently!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok so brewed what are you brewing with V60? chemex ? French press ?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Learn how to become a Coffee Barrister










 ]


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Look up 'wolf college of coffee' on YouTube & watch a load of their videos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickR said:


> Learn how to become a Coffee Barrister


Comedy


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Samalang said:


> All of the above, I am Coming from scratch so all help and hints are gratefully received currently!


I should apologise for posting the above, I'm sorry I couldnt help it. There are some good videos out there, after a quick search I found this which seems quite sensible.

https://binged.it/2MSQNHH


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

have a look here , box of stuff but there is some good stuff under the extract everything series

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvHTmlCbEhgDvC5VdpVAG2A


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

these are simple and good


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Did she say eXpresso machine @ 21 seconds ish?



NickR said:


> Learn how to become a Coffee Barrister


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you for all of these, lots to learn and no worries @NickR, without a laugh and coffee the world would be a very dull place!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I like real Chris baca on YouTube. he has multiple videos covering the basics. But his enthusiasm may not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fez said:


> I like real Chris baca on YouTube. he has multiple videos covering the basics. But his enthusiasm may not be to everyone's taste.


Yah i much prefer a miserable sod showing me how to make coffee


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll second(/third?) Chris Baca's videos. Scott Rao's v60 video is worth watching. Even if you don't end up using his technique, he talks about why his technique is so which helps with undersanding pourover a bit better.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Rom said:


> Did she say eXpresso machine @ 21 seconds ish?


As well as Barrister at 1:45 - this is comedy gold


----------



## rettaps (Feb 13, 2019)

Expresso. lol


----------



## schnee (Feb 25, 2019)

I started with this: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnIN1_vQvSzzBElyPPu2xIA


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

When you're learning how to pour it can be so frustrating using loads of milk, prepping loads of shots and then making a mess over and over. Until you've got control of some kind of pouring technique you can't expect to produce anything, not even a simple heart.

So, if this is what's happening . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This vid explains in more detail what happens when you steam milk plus some helpful techniques. Well worth watching.

Thank you @Snakehips for aiming me in the direction - it made excellent viewing while eating our tea!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Mr.Snaky fantastic video which is now downloaded for reviewing again & again till I can at least manage a b####y heart...


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Great video - thanks. Can't wait to try my new found knowledge tmw morning


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

salty said:


> Great video - thanks. Can't wait to try my new found knowledge tmw morning


 How did it go?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

salty said:


> Great video - thanks. Can't wait to try my new found knowledge tmw morning


 ?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

igm45 said:


> How did it go?


Wish I'd taken pictures now









Definitely better

Next weekend - just you wait


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

salty said:


> Wish I'd taken pictures now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pleased it's working for you!

Mine has taken a massive backwards plunge...

It was never quite right so need to correct bad habits and relearn I suppose!


----------

